# Review of Auto World's Batman set



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

After about a year of temptation I finally gave in and bought Auto World's Batman set. I wanted to share my impressions as it is a pretty neat set!

First off, this set could have been from the 1960s. The box art is really good and did its job in enticing me to buy the set. On the rear of the box are four alternative track layouts each featuring a scenario of Batman's chase to catch the Joker. I think this is good to market sets which can be set up numerous ways. There is also a list on the box which itemizes the contents within. I did notice the Joker's car on the box featured green wheels while the actual car did not. Also the graphics on top of the Joker's car are reversed from whats in the set.

The best part about a new set is opening it and the Batman set was no different. However, this is where I experienced what I consider the set's only major shortcoming. Inside were plastic wrapped bundles of pieces resting on a minimal cardboard trey all tapped together and tapped to the box. Once you cut through all this mess you end up with a big box with no cardboard compartments to securely store your track. The cars came packed in their own jewell cases which is a good idea. I especially liked all the product literature inside as well which included an AW slot car catalog. The instructions were good but included no information beyond track set up. The instructions also listed a 90 degree crossing as being part of the set which was obviously an oversight.

The track is 49' long and features a few speciality pieces. I remember how Aurora's sets of the late seventies consisted of only straights and 9" radius curves. Its obvious and much apreciated that Auto World went the extra here. Included is a pair of cross overs, a squeeze track and a lap counter. Also, there is one 360 degree loop of track consisting of 12" radius curves. AW could have easily made this of 9" radius curves. Its good to see wider radius curves. The set also includes bridge pieces consisting of 190 individual risers like AFX sets of old. I like this as it allows you a degree of finesse in getting the rises and drops in the track elevations smooth. The set also includes flags and poles to go on the bridge pieces like sets used to. The controllers are new to me and include some type of switch on the side. Instructions as to what this does would have been beneficial.

The cars are very cool even if the Joker's car has silver wheels. I have not assembled the set yet but will give you my impressions shortly in a Part Two!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Good info, thanks. I have been tempted by a few AW sets, in particular the Concept Cars one with the Camaro and Challenger. The box art appeared to be lifted right off an early '70s Tycopro box with the new AW cars Photoshopped in. Hits you right in the nostalgia.

--rick


----------



## aurora1 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hope you got it at Hobby Lobby for 40% off the $149.99 list price. Enjoy the set.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

I got the 49' track version for $102.00 plus free shipping from Phil's Hobbies. I have seen the Batman set at Hobby Lobby but with a smaller track layout.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I would still like to get that Dukes of Hazzard track. :thumbsup:
_Just for the cop car_


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

Tell me about it!The dukes track where i live just went up to $149 from $89!.Now its the same same price as the batman track next to it.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I would still like to get that Dukes of Hazzard track. :thumbsup:
> _Just for the cop car_


they have two dukes set at our hobbylobby here and its a 40% off week Rich.

ALSO the fold up set is marked 60% off on the clearence racks. I imagine its the same at all HL's


dave


----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

Anybody try one of the fold up sets? I was thinking of getting one for my niece for Christmas


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Went to Hobby Lobby today and saw their Batman set. It was the smaller version with I believe 28 feet of track in lieu of 50 feet and priced at a whopping $144.99. (I paid 102 for the 50' version.)

Then, my little boy picked up this day glo purple plastic pumpkin about the size of a basketball. Darn thing was priced ay $27.99. Came away thinking Hobby Lobby is way over priced!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

did you have a 40% off coupon with you?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Our local Hobby Lobby stocks the AW cars at $19.95 retail and with the 40% off coupon end up at less than $13 if my memory serves me correctly... so I guess not everything is overpriced. I have also found other items at discounted sale price bargains.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Where are you guys finding the Hobby Lobby discount coupons? thanks


----------



## jph49 (Nov 20, 2003)

41-willys said:


> Where are you guys finding the Hobby Lobby discount coupons? thanks


www.hobbylobby.com


----------



## Road Racer (Dec 19, 2009)

Sometimes you can find the coupons in your local Sunday newspaper..:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Any pix available? rr


----------

